# Sometimes it is nice to teach someone who thinks they know it all



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a friend who is bascially full of crap. He makes up this stories that are so far fetched you know they are a lie, but he will swear by it. He is in the Army Reserves so that automatically makes him a combat, firearm, and shooting specialist. You know the guy who runs his mouth about how accurate he is, could win Top Shot like it was nothing. 

So I was talking to him about his Glock. He was saying that his dad showed him how to disassemble it completely. First thing he said was, "That was a pain in the ass! I had the hardest time". Now I admit I had never taken one completely apart. So I went to look at the spring and stuff. I put the gun in my right hand, put my thumb at the top curve of the frame just under the slide. Wrapped my other fingers around the slide. Slid the slide back and with my left hand pulled the switches down and slid the slide off. Next thing he said was, "WTF! Show me how you did that". I had no idea what he was talking baout. So he goes, "I have never seen anyone take a slide of a Glock that quick. My dad has to wiggle his back and forth a few times to do it". I was actually hesitant in showing him that way when he ran his mouth I could say take the slide off the Glock, but I showed him anyway.

I want to say this is a brag post for teaching someone something I had taken for granted. Hpowever, to be honest it is a brag post since I showed up someone who thinks they know everything about firearms.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, it's not really bragging if it's true.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

I think everyone has one friend like him.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

crescentstar69 said:


> I think everyone has one friend like him.


I don't. Separating ones self from people like that is one of my top priorities. I simply don't have time to put up with that kind of bullshit.

The people I do associate with know their stuff and for the most part, stay in their lane. We make it a point to help each other get better regardless of the disparity in skill level. Being able to learn and teach doesn't require that you have more knowledge to begin with, it requires a person to understand what they need to learn and find a way to do so.

In my group, bring your rifle. I'll teach you everything I've learned. One of the other guys, bring your pistol and he'll teach you everything he's learned. No show boating, no posturing... just teaching and learning.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Good answer.........


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I try hard to avoid people like him .....


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah I think we all know a few like that, be it guns, cars, or you name it. I generally leave them at their own devices unless they're targeting me and then I find a way to put them in their place. But mostly, I try to avoid people and conversations like that.

One of the marks of a man is being able to say, you don't know. A measure of humility can return a lot of credibility.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Based just on my own experience the blowhards and 'know it all' types tend to be from the want-a-be group of people. The group I call the 'has-was' have been there, and done that, and done seen the elephant. As a group they usually offer advice and help when they can and very seldom talk about where the experience or expertise they have can from, at lest until they get to know you very, very well. Even then most do not brag. I find the want-a-be people some times funny in a very irritating way and will walk away or some times shut them down. The guy who calls a HK MP5 a Uzi because he is so good with it he can write his name is a walk away, but the idiot that is a Green Bert Sniper instructor to the Navy Seals is a must deal with. But that is just me.


----------

